# Wordpad keeps crashing.....



## gamefreak14 (Nov 7, 2004)

My problem is that wordpad keeps crashing....It can only be resolved by rebooting. My OS in XP w/SP2. Anyone with some soultions?


----------



## ShekharPalash (Nov 7, 2004)

why still using WordPad...???  get MS Office Word.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 7, 2004)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> why still using WordPad...???  get MS Office Word.


Care to give me a free copy?

C'mon, help me ppl...some hints would suffice!


----------



## ShekharPalash (Nov 7, 2004)

lol....... 

do one thing... 

go to my comp> right click >> manage > System Tools > Application and look for ERROR message collected by OS when WordPad crashed... and instantly search for it in H&C Center by clicking the hyperlink in it... and also post it here... 

What I mean is u get some kind of error message or something when WordPad Crash...????

also try to replace ur WordPad.exe  file in 

%program files%\Windows NT directory from wordpad.exe located in 

%systemroot%\servicepackfiles\i386


let us know if it fix or not..


----------



## cg84 (Nov 7, 2004)

uninstall and reinstall wordpad. go to add/remove programs->windows components->accessories->wordpad


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 7, 2004)

Hmm.. A nice alternative is NotePad2 ..

Btw .. How do it crash .. some error message ..?


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 7, 2004)

Go for openoffice!!!!!  i think that might have provided in the previous issue of digit cds check it! it has the same interface of MS Word.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 7, 2004)

@batty...no errors whatsoever. Just kinda ....auto-closes immediately on opening a document.


			
				cg84 said:
			
		

> uninstall and reinstall wordpad. go to add/remove programs->windows components->accessories->wordpad


 I can't find it there!!
@ShekharPalash
Thanks for the help, I've replaced the file...I still don't know if it'll crash again, ...I didn't see any errors in the log too.??
The trouble is that it occurs very sporadically.....


----------

